
The need for pluralism in economics - smaddox
http://www.debtdeflation.com/blogs/2016/08/13/the-need-for-pluralism-in-economics/
======
smaddox
This blog post by Steve Keen, Professor of Economics and Head of Economics,
History and Politics at Kingston University London, is an excellent summary of
the flaws of the Neoclassical Economics school of thought that currently
dominates policy making world wide. In it, Steve also discusses alternative
approaches to modeling the macro economy that made apparent the inevitability
of a Global Financial Crisis well in advance. For those unfamiliar with Steve
Keen's work in heterodox economics, this post should be a perfect primer.

~~~
dredmorbius
Good stuff, and I'm interested in Keen (not sure I'll admit to being a fan
yet, though he's interesting, rigorous, and is presenting some strong
challenges to the economic mainstream).

I wish this had taken off a bit. I'd encourage you to resubmit it and ping
hn@ycombinator.com to see if it might get stronger visability. Though I
suspect HN may not have sufficient economic depth to let this take off.

